# Hab' check price



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

What do you think is a fair price for the annual habitation check for a PVC? Ive been quoted £250 inc of vat but excluding anything that needs doing/replacing. Think its a bit steep?


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Seems a bit steep to me..... as a guide we charge £95.00  

Mark


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Somebody in the trade (wracking my noddle to remember who) told me that a habitation "certificate" was a rip off and totally unnecessary.........


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

My prices are as follows;

SERVICE CHARGES 

Motorhome Habitation service £**** + vat

Mechanical service £**** + vat plus parts

Peter


Advertising content removed by moderators.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bandleader said:


> Somebody in the trade (wracking my noddle to remember who) told me that a habitation "certificate" was a rip off and totally unnecessary.........


Maybe, but new vans need an annual hab certificate to keep the water ingress warranty alive :evil:

Recently paid about £170 (inc VAT) for mine. And yes, it's a lot of money for what I would imagine is an hour's worth of work.

Gerald


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

On the other hand....
If your Mh is out of the habitation warranty period and you have reasonable eyesight, as nearly all tasks are visual, you may wish to undertake the inspection yourself every other year or indeed more often. Lidl/Maplin occasionally have low cost damp meters.

As a guide you may wish to consider the template used as a sample here......When we bought our recent "used Mh" the dealer used this template for his inspection work.

There is a more specific and detailed narrative that supports the template. www.ukmotorhomes.net/annualcheck.shtml

Source acknowledged as UKmotorhomes.net


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

£250 is way over the top. Normally charge £95 for hab service, £90 for MHF members. A bit more if you live a long way from Cheshire though :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Most mobile engineers charge very similar.



Trevor


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

We charge £90 for hab service.


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thought as much its the first check and need it doing to maintain its 2 year warranty, do you have to have them done at the converters or anywhere?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Surely if it needs to be done to preserve the warranty there would have to be something in writing with the warranty to explain what kind of habitation check qualifies? I tend to think they are the usual rip-off which we are all inclined to fall for and that if you had a problem during the warranty period they could not make the absence of a 'certificate' an excuse for evading their responsibilities.

Phil

P.S. £250 is a rip-off any which way.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I pay around £100 for my habitation check,still have it done as van has a 5 year ingress warranty,glad i had it done this year as i had nearly £350 worth of work done under warranty


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Again I charge £90.00 for a Hab Check across the North West. Seams the going rate for a mobile engineer to come out to you. Dealers and other workshops seam to charge more (Bigger overheads)

Phil


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I was quoted £110 inc VAT for the Hab check in Chard, Somerset today. :wink: 


Keith


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know of a mobile type Hab check person in Sunny Scotland. Quite liking the sound of those prices!!


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Anyone know of a mobile type Hab check person in Sunny Scotland. Quite liking the sound of those prices!!


You could try here : www.mcea.co.uk they have engineers all over the UK

Mark


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

CLS said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of a mobile type Hab check person in Sunny Scotland. Quite liking the sound of those prices!!
> ...


Thanks Mark will give that site a look!!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Habitation service*

It's expensive. I charge £90 (Derbyshire and North Notts) and most of my MCEA colleagues charge similar.

Despite what some people say its a thorough check, for example I check for carbon monoxide in the vehicle. You get a thorough damp check, 12v and 230v systems, gas checks etc etc... You would be surprised how many things we discover. There aren't many motorhomes that I have been to this year that haven't needed new gas hoses due to their age for example.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

As has been said, most of it is visual, so you can have a gas safety check only which I have seen on a mobile engineers website advertised for £35. I believe that engineer is a member on here.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

manners1 said:


> Thought as much its the first check and need it doing to maintain its 2 year warranty, do you have to have them done at the converters or anywhere?


I bought my moho at Highbridge in Somerset but I have the habitation done at John's Cross in Sussex as its closer (still a good hour and half's drive, but worth it).

I ask for a duplicate invoice and report from John's Cross and then post the copy to Highbridge for their records.

This has kept my 5 year water ingress warranty alive and allowed me to get two ingress issues attended to without any problems.


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello,

I paid £110 this year and was really impressed with the job done in terms of observations made, attention to detail and showing you any issues. This was not by a main dealer but by recommendation. (JB Caravans at Shildon)

Previously I'd paid around the £200 mark at Discover (previously Barrons in Darlington) for the hab service but got to admit for convenience for the couple of years prior to this got the vehicle, habitation done (around £400) plus MOT.

Cheers,

David


----------

